# WTB Bathys 100F Quartz watch Orange or Black



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

*WTB Bathys 100F Quartz watch Orange or Black*


View Advert


Hi guys

I fancy trying a Bathys 100f Quartz watch in either Orange or Black it must be in great condition I know these are few and far between but you never know 

Thanks




*Advertiser*




andyarmitage



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

